
The Ordinary License Plate’s Days May Be Numbered - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/business/digital-license-plates.html
======
83
_The consumer version of the RPlate, sold through auto dealers, will cost
$699, plus $99 for the first year and $75 a year after that to connect to the
system’s cellular network... Once advertisers come on board, drivers could get
a rebate, either through fees paid to them for agreeing to let their plate
promote products, or through discounts for those products_

The mind boggles.

